# Dlan - funktioniert des auch bei mir?



## Scorprulebad (30. November 2008)

Hi

Will im 1. Obergeschoss mit meinem PC ins Internt gehen.
Der Router steht jedoch leider im Keller.

Oben hab ich keinen Wlan Empfang und ein Kabel zu verlegen macht bei mir keinen Sinn.

Bin dann auf die Idee mit dem Dlan gekommen.
Hab schließlich auch was über die verschiedenen Phasen der Stromleitung gelesen, wobei ich jedoch nicht weiß ob beide Steckdosen ( Keller, 1. OG ) an einer Phase bei mir hängen.

4 Fragen dazu:

Kann man des irgendwie testen?

Und gehen Devolo Geräte auch über verschiedene Phasen hinweg, wenn man einen Drehstromzähler hat oder brauch man da einen  Phasenkoppler?

Falls jemand hier schon Dlan hat, ist da die Geschwindigkeit gut und auch konstant?

Und braucht man unbedingt 200 Mbit Dlan?

Danke


----------



## grubsnek (1. Dezember 2008)

1. Soweit ich weiß kann man im Sicherungskasten auch einzelne Phasen abschalten. Wenn du eine abschaltest und im Keller und im 1. OG die Lichter ausgehen sind sie auf der gleichen Phase.

2. Ja, bei mir gehen die Geräte über verschiedene Phasen.

3. Zur Geschwindigkeit kann ich wenig sagen, da ich keine Daten übers Netzwerk schicke. Die 26Mbit der Internet Leitung kommen jedoch über Dlan voll an.

4. 85 reichen auch wenn du keine (großen) Daten übers Netzwerk schicken willst bzw. nur einen max. 25-50 Mbit Intenetanschluss hast.


----------



## Shibi (1. Dezember 2008)

> Kann man des irgendwie testen?


Als ich meines gekauft habe war ich auch sekptisch. aber die bei K&M haben gesagt, sollte es nicht funktionieren könnte ich es problemlos wieder zurückgeben solange ich nichts verkratze oder die Verpackung beschädige.
Kannst ja einfach mal bei dem PC Händler deines Vertrauens anfragen ob es dort auch geht.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## nfsgame (1. Dezember 2008)

Gibt es eine bestimmte Strecke nachder DLAN nicht mehr funktioniert? Weil ich überlege eine Strecke zu überbrücken die eigendlich mit 100m LAN Kabel gebrückt werden müsste.


----------



## taks (1. Dezember 2008)

grubsnek schrieb:


> 1. Soweit ich weiß kann man im Sicherungskasten auch einzelne Phasen abschalten. Wenn du eine abschaltest und im Keller und im 1. OG die Lichter ausgehen sind sie auf der gleichen Phase.


 
von dem würd ich abraten, wenn etwas falsch machst, kann es dir alle angeschlossenen geräte zerstören.

und pauschal sagen obs funktioniert kann man sowieso nicht. treib so ein gerät auf und schau obs funktioniert.

ps: die 85Mbit sind Maximalwerte. in der realität hast nach 10m vllt. noch 10Mbit (kommt halt auf die qualität der leitung draufan.


----------



## dot (1. Dezember 2008)

14 Tage Rueckgabe nach Fernabsatzgesetz werfe ich mal in den Raum 
Gerade bei solchen einmaligen Verkabelungen die von Haus zu Haus unterschiedlich sind, kann dir eigentlich keiner sagen ob es auch hinterher funktioniert.


----------



## kmf (2. Dezember 2008)

Wir haben 2 Stromkreise im Haus. Einen für das Untergeschoß, einen für oben. Früher war oben vermietet. Hab damals vor der Anschaffung auch vor der Frage gestanden, ob das eigentlich funktioniert und keiner konnte mir weiterhelfen. Also DLan funzt hier prächtig. Kann aber sein, dass du das Gerät in der Steckdose um 180° drehen musst (Phasentausch). Ich hab Geräte von Netgear im Einsatz. Unten nebem dem WLan-Router gehe ich von dem aus Lan-verkabelt ins Stromnetz oben einen Access Point-WLan der 4 Räume versorgt und dann noch 2 reine Steckerteile nur mit Lan-Anschluss in meinem Bastelrefugium auf dem Speicher.


----------



## Friday (3. Dezember 2008)

kmf schrieb:


> Kann aber sein, dass du das Gerät in der Steckdose um 180° drehen musst (Phasentausch).


Wie soll denn ein Drehen des Steckers in der Steckdose die Phase tauschen? Das ist unlogisch.
Die Phase könnte nur ein Elektriker im Sicherungskasten tauschen.

Wenn das Drehen eines Steckers in einer Steckdose eine Effekt hat, dann stimmt etwas mit der Verkabelung im Haus nicht. Normalerweise hat dann ein Bastler (Ich habe nichts gegen Bastler - bin selber einer) den Schutzleiter falsch oder garnicht angeschlossen. Der Elektriker muss dann mit Messtechnik (hat jeder Elekriker - allerdings oft nur im Schrank liegen) die Nullungsbedingungen überprüfen, den Fehler finden und beseitigen.


----------



## Ecle (3. Dezember 2008)

Wir ham Dlan mit 56Mbit\s und da kommen in der Praxis so 6-8Mbit\s an. Große Daten übertragen wir eh nicht. Sonst halt USB Stick...


----------



## grubsnek (3. Dezember 2008)

Ecle schrieb:


> Wir ham Dlan mit 56Mbit\s und da kommen in der Praxis so 6-8Mbit\s an. Große Daten übertragen wir eh nicht. Sonst halt USB Stick...



Ja das kommt immer auf die Leitungslänge an. Bei mir ist die Leitung vom Modem zum Adapter glücklichweise nur ca. 5-7m lang.


----------



## nfsgame (4. Dezember 2008)

Friday schrieb:


> Wie soll denn ein Drehen des Steckers in der Steckdose die Phase tauschen? Das ist unlogisch.
> Die Phase könnte nur ein Elektriker im Sicherungskasten tauschen.
> 
> Wenn das Drehen eines Steckers in einer Steckdose eine Effekt hat, dann stimmt etwas mit der Verkabelung im Haus nicht. Normalerweise hat dann ein Bastler (Ich habe nichts gegen Bastler - bin selber einer) den Schutzleiter falsch oder garnicht angeschlossen. Der Elektriker muss dann mit Messtechnik (hat jeder Elekriker - allerdings oft nur im Schrank liegen) die Nullungsbedingungen überprüfen, den Fehler finden und beseitigen.


Aber irgendwas war da doich das es da nen Unterschied gibtz. Wird sogar bei Audiotechnik empfolen den Stecker umzudrtehen wenn der Trafo brummt oder der Sound verhungert wirkt. Also muss da doch ne wirkung sein.


----------



## taks (5. Dezember 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Aber irgendwas war da doich das es da nen Unterschied gibtz. Wird sogar bei Audiotechnik empfolen den Stecker umzudrtehen wenn der Trafo brummt oder der Sound verhungert wirkt. Also muss da doch ne wirkung sein.


----------



## aurionkratos (5. Dezember 2008)

Ähm, das dürfte eigentlich keinen Effekt haben, da aus der Steckdose Wechselstrom kommt und dadurch sich beide Anschlüsse exakt gleich verhalten .


----------

